# Well...Im finally back....



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

So i went on vacation...I notified Shaggy of that in a pm. Then I got back from vacation, and made a few posts. Then soon after that, my comp gets messed up, and we have to try to get it to start up from dos. We ended up having to replace the hard drive. We just got it up yesterday with a driver for the ethernet card. Just thought Id share my story with ya. Glad to be back at the forums!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks. It was a pretty good vacation. i actually snorkeled off a key in the Florida Straits. There was tons of stuff to see. And the reef was living, the boat captain said it was the only living reef in North America. (don't quote that if I'm wrong)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! theres been lots of changes since then! glad to hear u had a nice vacation! :-D


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yup. I like the skin! It looks great. Its really different from any other board I've seen.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back...  did your fish do well?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yah, they did fine. No deaths. One of my tanks didnt even have a cover...so the water evaporated kinda quick. Some one came over and added water though, so it was OK.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

glad to hear that your fishes did well! i like the skin too, must have been a nice suprise for ya when you came back to fish forums! haha i know it was for me :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Not so much...i knew before my comp crashed that Shaggy was gonna get the skin up soon anyways. It still looks great though! Although I do miss that fish in the freshwater header from the original preview that shaggy gave us...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back, 

Whats a pac-man? LOL Glad you had a great time and sorry to hear of the problems upon your return.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Finally Pac, good to see you back. Glad you had fun!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

welcome back, pac-man...i was wondering where you were!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We still have a few other MIAs. I wonder what happened to them?
Welcome back, PacMan! The place just wasn't the same without ya!

Aren't the Keys just the BEST?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh the Keys? Many people go to FL this time


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yah, the keys are awesome. We actually stayed right near the southernmost point, and we got out of there like a week or something before dennis hit it. I snorkeled on the reef off of Looe key, its the best reef down there. Im not a big salt expert, but I know I identified a couple fish. I saw TONS of parrotfish, some huge tarpen, a couple barracuda (they don't look very friendly up close, and one smiled at me, in other words, he showed me his nice set of pearly whites), I beleive there were some tangs, a couple of angelfish, and what looked like a hogfish. There was even a nurse shark that swam below me at one point. I saw alot more fish, but I can't remember them at the moment. Definetely snorkel off this key if you're down there. Some divers came with us too.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that sounds awesome pacman! i would love to get a close up of a barracuda!


----------



## Stephie (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, that does sound exciting!

Tee hee, I'm butting in here like I've known you forever.  Well, welcome back!

I went snorkling in Honduras once, but I didn't see nearly that many things. I got to see a sea turtle, though. :mrgreen:

But wow... didn't the nurse shark creep you out? 
Ha, listen to me. *dojin* Of course nurse sharks wouldn't hurt a fly... well, maybe they would. But not a human!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If any of you ever make it down there, ask around for directions to the "Horseshoe."
The Horseshoe is a big horseshoe shaped double-jetty kind of thing, and in the open area in the middle, the number of fish is staggering. They might as well have named it the "Fishbowl."


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

No, the nurse shark didn't creep me out, I knew it wouldn't do anything. The barracuda was more disturbing to say the least...You really earn some respect for these guys when you see them up close, not in the opening scenes of Finding Nemo, lol. The most unsettling thing happened when I was snorkeling out towards a rock formation the captain had told us about, where he said alot sharks liked to hang out. Well i didn't see any, so I turned around and there was this GIANT tarpin just right there...like 10 ft. in front of me or something...those get HUGE. It was fun though...


----------

